# Seiko 7002 7000 Diver (Help)



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Guys

pretty new to the forum and just needed a little help, Just purchased my seiko diver from our friends

abroad,ebay im afraid but he has great feedback.Im struggling to keep it running, only recieved it today

and its a really nice piece.

I know automatics need to be worn to keep them ticking over but is there a manual wind on it to get it kick

started or have i just got to keep shaking my wrist until its finally wound up ?

sorry to appear a bit thick :dontgetit:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

fly said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> pretty new to the forum and just needed a little help, Just purchased my seiko diver from our friends
> 
> ...


i usually shake my 6309 for about 1min set time etc and put it on, usually good to go , just shake for a while i sometimes walk around for a while


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> fly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Thanks Zed, It must be my wrist action ! I will give it a go


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

fly said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > fly said:
> ...


its odd i find mine winds better if its in my left hand with the dial facing my right  and yes you might have to improve your wrist action









paul


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I hope that by "shake" you guys mean the gentle "left and right" movement (like you're pivoting a sauce pan from one burner to another on the stove). I find that winds Seikos better than treating it like a mini-maraca, and many of their manuals recommend this.

Or just wear it on your arm while you putter around the house (not on the computer; a watch could die sitting on your wrist while you read RLT forums comprehensively!). I have an auto winder, quite handy for some of my watches. Not everyone's cuppa tea, mind you.

Fly you might open it up to see what the insides look like (spic 'n span, or grubby and dusty), or have a watchmaker do the same. I'd do that for any new purchase.


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I hope that by "shake" you guys mean the gentle "left and right" movement (like you're pivoting a sauce pan from one burner to another on the stove). I find that winds Seikos better than treating it like a mini-maraca, and many of their manuals recommend this.
> 
> Or just wear it on your arm while you putter around the house (not on the computer; a watch could die sitting on your wrist while you read RLT forums comprehensively!). I have an auto winder, quite handy for some of my watches. Not everyone's cuppa tea, mind you.
> 
> Fly you might open it up to see what the insides look like (spic 'n span, or grubby and dusty), or have a watchmaker do the same. I'd do that for any new purchase.


Hi David

Thanks for the advice,Just returned from spain today so maybe it is my maraca action :wink2: .

I will check the internals just in case it requires a service also.

Ive been patient this afternoon and it seems ok now, so fingers crossed alls ok now, I think im just out of touch

with auto mechanisms, had a Tag Monaco a few years back and it took a couple of days to get used to it.

Thankyou all for your advice.


----------

